# Field Training Officer 5-Day Seminar



## jmo (Jan 22, 2005)

MPI Field Training Officer 5-Day Seminar
June 23rd-27th 2014
0900-1500
UMASS Amherst Police Department
585 East Pleasant Street
Amherst, MA

Registration and course info: http://municipalpoliceinstitute.org/mpi-seminar/?ee=336

Instructor: Chief Russell M. Stevens Hamilton Police Dept.
Agency POC: Lt. Jessica Moore (413)-545-9425


----------

